# Unfixable tcp/ip issue???



## beridiculous (Dec 28, 2009)

OK... 
when attempting to upen my internet access manager:

the message
"Windows sockets initialization failed" is displayed

I have been to command prompt and attempted

"netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt" which returns 
initialization function InitHelperDll in NSHHTTP.DLL failed to start with error code 10107
Reseting Echo Requests, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Global, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Interface, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

i attempted the same command specifying C:\resetlog.txt and got the same response

"ipconfig" returns a long list of Tunnel adapters showing Media State as "Media Disconnected"

"ipconfig/release all" responds:
The requested operation requires elevation.

netsh winsock reset catalog" responds:
Initialization Function InitHelperDll in NSHHTTP.DLL failed to start with error code 10107.
The requested operation requires elevation.


Any Ideas????? ANYONE? i am on a different computer at the moment and my main laptop is what is acting up. i have no idea what started it. I also tried to seperate system restores prior to attempting any of the DOS PROMPT TCPIP fixes.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the command prompt type:-


```
netsh winsock reset
Press enter then type exit press enter
Reboot to take effect.
```
If you need to rebuild the TPC/IP stack, then for vista (same as above) at the prompt type:- 


```
netsh int ip reset 
Press enter then type exit press enter
Reboot to take effect.
```


----------

